# Muslim Girl Realises Naam



## Sikh80 (Jan 3, 2008)

SikhRoots.com - Muslim Girl Realises Naam At Derby University


----------



## punjabikiren (Jan 3, 2008)

its reli gd dat dis gurl is doin dis and im glad she haseent been given any grief  about it bcuz its always just more knowledge to no bwt more cultures


----------



## Archived_Member1 (Jan 3, 2008)

i hope she doesn't wind up the victim of an "honour killing"...


----------



## Archived_Member_19 (Jan 4, 2008)

i hope the writers of this article see reason

the girl clearly spells it out

SHE WAS NOT RELIGIOUS"

*What was your view of religion before learning about parts of Sikhism and Naam? *
I didn't really have a view on religion. I respect all faiths but didn't feel strongly about any of them. 

LOL

and they go about drum beating of "enlightening" a muslim girl... LOL

smacks of sheer elitism


----------

